# The Real Story on Jintropin



## Eric Smith (May 15, 2022)

JINTROPIN – HUMAN GROWTH HORMONE​





The Far East, including China, has established itself over many centuries as the center of natural living and advanced physical well-being and disciplines. Over seven years ago, the *Jintropin* human growth hormone was released onto the market and since that time, has been widely acclaimed by body builders. After leaving the puberty stage of life, the size of any pre-determined muscle cells in the human body, can only be increased by dedicated exercise. However, the use of a human growth hormone, allows the IGF-1 level, in the body, to be raised to a pre-pubescent level, resulting in the growth of new muscle cells.
Benefits of Jintropin​By increasing the level of IGF-1 in the human body, Jintropin human growth hormone reduces the aging process. Its influence in the growth of muscle cells provides a distinct advantage to bodybuilders. It allows them to develop their own ideal muscle density, with a reduction of fat. Contrary to a steroid intake, which creates primarily gaining weight with water, this innovative growth hormone induces only the growth of genuine muscle.
*Jintropin* as a body building enhancer increases a lean body mass with a reduction in the recovery time needed between workouts. Added advantages are its ability to strengthen joints and ligaments and heal damage caused to tissue.
Highly Effective Anti-Aging Process​The human aging process is created by the ever-decreasing level of human growth hormones in the body, resulting in a failure to repair damaged skin cells. Various reports show that the Jintropin growth hormone induces, repair to these cells, with the benefit of a smoother and lesser-wrinkled skin. Other advantages concerning the anti-aging process include:

Strengthening of the immune system
Bone density increased
Reduction in wrinkled skin and other aging effects
Reduced body fat, particularly in abdominal area
Increased muscle mass
Increased physical strength, combined with exercise in moderation
Advantages of Human Growth Hormones​It is the ambition of most active people to increase their energy levels and accordingly th*eir lifestyle. The Jintropin growth hormone* has the capacity for raising your energy emphatically. Your increased metabolism induces a loss of fat, which in turn provides an ideal solution to the global disease of being overweight, achievable without the usual rigorous exercise.
Developments in biopharmaceuticals are showing significant progress and with the advantage of new and highly improved products, many more people are to benefit from these cost effective products. There are often discussions relating to the similarities between _“IGF”_ and a growth hormone. The latter does not directly cause muscle growth, but influences their growth by activating the release of _“IGF”_ into the body, which effectively creates an increase in the density of the muscle.
This recognized growth hormone is a natural substance, excreted by the pituitary glands in the human body. The level of _“HGH”_ produced decreases with age, but *Jintropin* is capable of raising the levels of _“HGH”,_ thereby helping in the growth of muscles, weight loss, and the anti-aging process.


----------



## presser (May 15, 2022)

never tried it


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 19, 2022)

presser said:


> never tried it






This is a advert for Jinotropen. Any rHgh will have the same effect.  Although there are differences it type and quality.


----------



## lfod14 (May 22, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> This is a advert for Jinotropen. Any rHgh will have the same effect.  Although there are differences it type and quality.


That's the problem, Jintropin was up there with PharmaGH, (if) it's real. It was one of the semi kinda pharma brands that got faked so much nobody trusts buying it anymore. HygeTropin was another one that was almost as good as pharma, and 80% of it is fake to this day. I think Hyge has serialed their boxes now, but that just really means real box, Alibaba GH.


----------



## Oldbastard (Jul 14, 2022)

I remember in 2002 best jintropin I ever had . Best hgh cycle results ever


----------

